# Orchard grass vs Timothy hay



## MAXX55 (Sep 17, 2010)

I just bought a bag of Oxbow Orchard Grass. I read somewhere that this was an ok item to feed bunnies.

My bun "LOVES" it :inlove:. 

She is still getting Timothy hay but for now favors the orchard grass.

Does anyone out there see any problems if my bun eats more grass then hay?

Thanks.


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 18, 2010)

My buns also love Orchard Grass. I usually mix mine with timothy hay. One, because timothy hay is cheaper and it makes the orchard last longer. Second, because I like that the different types of hay/grass wear the teeth down differently. Though I think it is fine if Cuddles got more Orchard Grass.


----------



## MAXX55 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I feel better now, especially with ALL the items out there for bunnies. You read some are good and others are not.

The picture you have posted of your bunny, What breed is it?

Cuddles looks identical. She was abandoned so we don't know what kind she is....I would like to narrow it down.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 18, 2010)

*MAXX55 wrote: *


> Does anyone out there see any problems if my bun eats more grass then hay?


Are you feeding literal Orchard _Grass_, or _dried_ Orchard Grass? Hay is just the term for dried grass.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 18, 2010)

Orchard and Timothy grass hays have very similar nutrient composition and it's fine to feed either, or both together. The ideal is a mixture of grass hays if your bun will eat them.


----------



## luna21 (Sep 18, 2010)

:biggrin2: I have a similar problem, ever since I bought the oxbow orchard grass my Roxy will hardly touch her timothy


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 18, 2010)

*MAXX55 wrote: *


> The picture you have posted of your bunny, What breed is it?
> 
> Cuddles looks identical. She was abandoned so we don't know what kind she is....I would like to narrow it down.


She is a mini rex. If you post a picture of your rabbit in the Rabbitry area, they would probably be able to tell you what breed she is. I would love to see some pictures of her!


----------



## MAXX55 (Sep 19, 2010)

It's the dried orchard grass.


----------



## MAXX55 (Sep 19, 2010)

I will post some pics soon.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 20, 2010)

*luna21 wrote: *


> :biggrin2: I have a similar problem, ever since I bought the oxbow orchard grass my Roxy will hardly touch her timothy


Same here, haha. But, each hay wears down the teeth differently, so if you can get ur buns to eat multiple kinds, is great. That is what I was doing and created a monster w/ the Orchard Grass.:headsmack Oh! It can't be another brand either, or I just spread it around my cage, ugh, lol.:nope:


----------



## luna21 (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL:surrender bunnies get whatever bunnies should want in this house:embarrassed: n why should it be any different


----------



## AKJulie (Oct 5, 2010)

My buns are particular about their type of Timothy Hay - They don't like the Kaytee, but love the Oxbow - so maybe try a different brand of Timothy?


----------

